# Exercising the Cheetah



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

I've had my Cheetah 85FS for a week now and am loving it. It's just like having a miniature 92... with only 8 rnds. At 7 yards, it does a nice job.

















If Illinois had CCW, this is what I would packin'.
gary


----------



## tranch (Feb 19, 2006)

CougarKeeper said:


> If Illinois had CCW, this is what I would packin'.
> gary


If Gov. Bigjagovich and Mayor Daley have their way you'll not be needing a CCW, because there won't be any guns, except for the bad guys.


----------

